# HullGate Shipping Company



## youngcornwall

Any information please, is this company still around, I was on the HeatherGate 1962.


----------



## ianian

No! the company was taken over by Rowbthams and the name was done away with, this in the late seventies


----------



## youngcornwall

Thanks for that, keep up the good work.

All the best YC


----------



## Roger Jordan

Hello youngcornwall

Hull Gates Shipping Co Ltd was taken over by Turnbull, Scott & Co in 1981 and soldiered on for a few years. However, the slow run-down of its new parent company (Turnbull, Scott) also saw its fleet gradually disappear, with some of its vessels being managed latterly by Rowbotham Tankships. The last year in which the company appeared in shipping directories as a separate concern was 1988.

Regards
Roger


----------



## gil mayes

Roger,
Turnbull, Scott sold Hull Gates to Rowbotham in 1982 along with Hull Gates Management and S. F. Craggs. As Andrew Huckett states in his book, "Rowbotham", three fully owned, two bareboat and four managed were transferred.
Gil.


----------



## PETER NIESCHMIDT

gil mayes said:


> Roger,
> Turnbull, Scott sold Hull Gates to Rowbotham in 1982 along with Hull Gates Management and S. F. Craggs. As Andrew Huckett states in his book, "Rowbotham", three fully owned, two bareboat and four managed were transferred.
> Gil.


Whilst at the Nautical college on the Boulevard, three of us decided to look for a summer job and finishedup down the Land of Green ginger.All three of us were offered work with Hull Gates. The other two struck it lucky with a month around Sweden and holland on the 'Queensgate'. I finished up with the 'Royalgate' sailing from Glasson Dock near Preston to Portaferry in Ireland, back and forth for a month but none the less great fun.


----------



## bbyrne98

Roger Jordan said:


> Hello youngcornwall
> 
> Hull Gates Shipping Co Ltd was taken over by Turnbull, Scott & Co in 1981 and soldiered on for a few years. However, the slow run-down of its new parent company (Turnbull, Scott) also saw its fleet gradually disappear, with some of its vessels being managed latterly by Rowbotham Tankships. The last year in which the company appeared in shipping directories as a separate concern was 1988.
> 
> Regards
> Roger


Interesting. I recall joining the almost brand new Jasmine B in (I think) January 1984 but believed that it was managed wholly by Hull Gates shipping along with Gardenia B and Orchid B. Indeed, Jasmine B was registered in Grimsby so, at 38000-odd DWT, she must have been the biggest ship registered in that port (ever?). I do recall having some rather interesting orders ...


----------



## Alan Dunk

I believe the ships mentioned were managed by Ajax Marine of Grimsby the directors being Jack Bayram and Alex Fairclough (ex Directors of Hullgates and Fred Parkes Shipping). Fred Parkes Shipping also had two vessels called the Bengate and Simonsgate both registered in Grimsby in the mid seventies. Both these vessels had Monk Cranes fitted for trading in Africa.

I was employed ashore with a subsidiary company of Hullgates/Fred Parkes for a number of years and eventually joined the sea going staff as Chief Engineer in 1975 finishing through I'll health in 1984. It was a great company to work for.

Regards
Alan R737833


----------



## pilot

HQ was a portacabin in GY docks. Or so it was rumoured.


----------



## Sebe

pilot said:


> HQ was a portacabin in GY docks. Or so it was rumoured.


They had a brick office close to the old Doigs yard. Took my son there for interview when he joined them


----------



## timo

I seem to remember HQ was an upstairs room in a now disappeared building on Grimsby's west side Royal Dock, Roger Clarke who used to work in the pool at Grimsby was in charge of the crewing. Pat Bennett who also worked in the pool office was there in as Rowbothams took over .


----------



## Alan Dunk

Pilot

Hullgates office was 2 storey building on the west side of the Royal Dock and Ajax Marine are still based in Bethleham Street Grimsby.

Alan
R737833


----------



## derekhore

timo said:


> I seem to remember HQ was an upstairs room in a now disappeared building on Grimsby's west side Royal Dock, Roger Clarke who used to work in the pool at Grimsby was in charge of the crewing. Pat Bennett who also worked in the pool office was there in as Rowbothams took over .


Pat Bennet often used to come down and visit Rowbotham ships when we were loading at the Immingham Oil Terminal.
I was mate on the Tillerman and she often paid us a visit, I think they were the main shipping agents for us on the Humber.

I was also mate on the Eastgate for 5 weeks running out of Milford to the west coast of Ireland. 
The late Andy Shenton was Skipper.


----------



## bbyrne98

Alan Dunk said:


> I believe the ships mentioned were managed by Ajax Marine of Grimsby the directors being Jack Bayram and Alex Fairclough (ex Directors of Hullgates and Fred Parkes Shipping). Fred Parkes Shipping also had two vessels called the Bengate and Simonsgate both registered in Grimsby in the mid seventies. Both these vessels had Monk Cranes fitted for trading in Africa.
> 
> I was employed ashore with a subsidiary company of Hullgates/Fred Parkes for a number of years and eventually joined the sea going staff as Chief Engineer in 1975 finishing through I'll health in 1984. It was a great company to work for.
> 
> Regards
> Alan R737833


If it was the ships I mentioned, then I recall 'Ajax Marine' ... we used have a daily (Monday - Friday) telex schedule from the ship to the office in Grimsby .. seemed very sophisticated then. Jasmine B had superb radio equipment, best I ever had by some way). Difficult to imagine what the office setup was from Hobart, Tasmania. I say that because Marconi said that the Jasmine B 'trades Home waters' .. next thing I know I'm in Adelaide, Hobart and then Singapore. I revised my date of service to 1982 as she was 'allegedly' considered for Falklands service, carrying water. Good trip though, in fairness, great crew.


----------



## Alan Dunk

Hi

Did you sail with John Pocklington (Master) and Alan Barret (Chief Engineer ).

I sailed with John on delivering two small tankers from Fukuoka Japan to the UK and the Continent, coastal voyages and was relieved by Alan.

Two great shipmates.

Alan R737833


----------



## willincity

Alan Dunk said:


> Hi
> 
> Did you sail with John Pocklington (Master) and Alan Barret (Chief Engineer ).
> 
> I sailed with John on delivering two small tankers from Fukuoka Japan to the UK and the Continent, coastal voyages and was relieved by Alan.
> 
> Two great shipmates.
> 
> Alan R737833


John has just retired about a year ago, I meet up with him 2 or 3 times a year, a terrific guy.


----------



## Alan Dunk

willincity said:


> John has just retired about a year ago, I meet up with him 2 or 3 times a year, a terrific guy.


Hi

Next time you see John please give him my regards.

Regards

Alan
R737833


----------



## christy

PETER NIESCHMIDT said:


> Whilst at the Nautical college on the Boulevard, three of us decided to look for a summer job and finishedup down the Land of Green ginger.All three of us were offered work with Hull Gates. The other two struck it lucky with a month around Sweden and holland on the 'Queensgate'. I finished up with the 'Royalgate' sailing from Glasson Dock near Preston to Portaferry in Ireland, back and forth for a month but none the less great fun.


I remember the 'Royalgate' coming into Castletown(IOM) with containers for Ronagency from Glasson Dock. Also the Northgate, Kingsgate, and the Wellowgate. I often wondered what the connection was between Hullgates, and Ronagency, as apart from the Northgate, the other vessels didn't seem suitable for containers.


----------



## PETER NIESCHMIDT

We called into the Isle of Mann, 'twas the summer of '69( think there's a song there somewhere) Only unloaded a couple of containers full of Mars bars, didn't even get ashore although we almost hit Chicken Rock one time passing the southern end of the island. The mate papped himself, we were heading straight for the rocks when he realized I was leaning against the auto pilot wearing a deck knife on my belt. The auto pilot was worked directly off the magnetic compass, lesson learnt. Most of the cargo was containers which were laid athwartships and lashed with bottle screws, no container shoes then.


----------



## christy

I lived in Castletown, and somewhere I have photo of the 'Royalgate' trying to come onto the berth, and hitting the end of the breakwater, no damage seemed to be done to either the breakwater, or the 'Royalgate'.


----------



## PETER NIESCHMIDT

Whilst berthed in Glasson Dock a Turnbull tanker used to pass us at a fair lick and bounce off the jetty before a quick tie up and off to the pub. Royalgate was full of scrapes and dents, I guess the smaller ships could take plenty of stick!


----------



## Seaspread

Hi guys, i sailed as cook/steward on the " Parkesgate " from 9/4/72-8/7/72 and as i remember the old man was a bit of a weirdo,his name was Coine, as far as i can tell from his signature in my discharge book, does anyone remember her?.


----------



## Joe w

*Address oin Hull*



PETER NIESCHMIDT said:


> Whilst at the Nautical college on the Boulevard, three of us decided to look for a summer job and finishedup down the Land of Green ginger.All three of us were offered work with Hull Gates. The other two struck it lucky with a month around Sweden and holland on the 'Queensgate'. I finished up with the 'Royalgate' sailing from Glasson Dock near Preston to Portaferry in Ireland, back and forth for a month but none the less great fun.


Did the same while waiting for my cadetship to be sorted out and inviewed in an office down Scale Lane opposite Manny Arms. Also did the summer on Royalgate out of Glasson Dock with containers to Belfast, Northgate was also running out of there to IOM along with a Tower boat.
Met the Master of Royalgate in Singapore years later where he had set up his own company and was the Flag state inspector as we did a flag change there on the vessel I took from the UK to there.


----------



## graham atkinson

Heathergate (1957-1974)
ON186729 597g 293n 179’ 92 x 28’ 9” x 11’ 9”
7-Cyl 2SCSA oil engine by British Polar Engines Ltd, Glasgow.

14.11.1956: Lauched by Clelands (Successors) Ltd, Wallsend (Yard No. 214) for Hull Gates Shipping Co Ltd, Hull (Craggs & Jenkin Ltd, Hull, managers) as Heathergate. 1.1957: Completed. 1961: Owners became Glynwood Navigation Co. Ltd, Hull. 1969: Owners became Hull Gates Shipping Co Ltd, Hull (S.F. Craggs & Co Ltd, Hull, managers). 1974: Sold to ‘Praxandros’ Maritime Co Ltd, Cyprus (P.G. Meletis, Piraeus, manager until 1978) and renamed Vulcan. 8.1.1979: Drove aground in Sitia Bay, Crete, by gale force winds while on a voyage from Volos and Chalkis to Jeddah with a cargo of cement and steel wire and later broke in two.
Co. No. 187893 Bishopgate Ltd incorporated 19 February 1923, changed to Hull Gates Shipping Co. Ltd. 22 January 1937 and renamed Tom Sleight Seiners Ltd. 18 November 1982 and dissolved 2 September 1997.
Youngcornwall hope this is of interest to you.
Regards
Graham Atkinson


----------



## balmoral queen

Hello Joe W.
That was the Tower Duchess, l shouldn't wonder. I had her on that run for the best part of two years. Was that Scottie that you sailed with and met in Singapore?
H. Edmunds.


----------



## stuartc

christy said:


> I remember the 'Royalgate' coming into Castletown(IOM) with containers for Ronagency from Glasson Dock. Also the Northgate, Kingsgate, and the Wellowgate. I often wondered what the connection was between Hullgates, and Ronagency, as apart from the Northgate, the other vessels didn't seem suitable for containers.


I live in wrrenpoint the Northgat eplied beteen Warrenpoint and Garston crrying containers for irish Sea ferries i was the oily rag whilst on school holidays Captain Keith Fox


----------



## Dave Wallace

Greetings, Henry Edmunds. I have not seen you for more than forty years. I notice that this post is nearly one year old so hope that you are still posting. I worked at Castletown and remember my days there with great fondness. I still have 8mm film of the Duchess being pulled up into Ramsey Shipyard, but I'm blowed if I can remember why it was worked on. Perhaps a sevice? Anway, I have often wondered how many of the old gang are still about. Malcom Grace, Don Ritches (Royalgate), George O'Brien (Northgate). It was a pleasant surprise to see your name. Hope you are fit and well
Cheers 
Dave Wallace.


----------



## balmoral queen

Hello Dave Wallace,
Indeed, a very nice blast from the past. Your name I remember but I’m desperately trying to put a face to it. 
The Duchess did an official dry docking in Ramsey, best dry dock I was ever in.
Our boss, Ted Dedman was chuffed with the very reasonable and itemised bill he received, even the number of welding rods used was noted. 
Brian Samuels from Glasson who was with us on the Duchess, is Harbour Master / Pilot at Glasson, has been there for years doing different things, I hear from him a few times a year.. I don’t know of anyone else from those days still around, all would be long in the tooth, if they have any!!!!!!! 
I’m as well as can be expected, taking pills and capsules which keep me ticking over.
I hope you are in good health.
All the best, Henry Edmunds.


----------



## Dave Wallace

Hi Henry, nice to hear from you. I was right hand to Alan Welding in the main office at Castletown and used to organise a lot of things required by the vessels. I cannot remember if it was you or Malcolm who had a gearbox breakdown and a lad had to come from Rotterdam. I think that the company name was Bravo and I had to find him at the airport. I do remember his name was Jan Knoester. I found him and it was sorted. Some names stick in my mind and others disappear like morning fog. I used to have a small boat and remember fishing off Langness Lighthouse, seeing you coming out of Castletown, steaming straight over to me and passing down a mug of tea. Very welcome and the cup was returned to you two days later upon your return.
I do remember your love of Glenfiddich, your old friend 'Colonel' Jack Sherman and that lovely boat he had. I don't remember Brian but then I only went to Glasson dock once or twice, cadging a lift on the Nortgate and the Royalgate. My email address is [email protected] and if you like, I'll send you a pic of my family. When you started the run, I had twins (1 of each) and they are now 46. I didn't keep in touch with any of the Ronagency gang but have kept my eye on local news since then. Nothing changes very much but I like to read the obituary notices to see if I'm in them. I don't get onto this site all of the time which is why I was pleasantly surprised to see your post. I dare say we've both been through so very much in the past 40+ years and perhaps our reminiscences should be moved to private email. Cheers


----------



## Morris hummel

PETER NIESCHMIDT said:


> We called into the Isle of Mann, 'twas the summer of '69( think there's a song there somewhere) Only unloaded a couple of containers full of Mars bars, didn't even get ashore although we almost hit Chicken Rock one time passing the southern end of the island. The mate papped himself, we were heading straight for the rocks when he realized I was leaning against the auto pilot wearing a deck knife on my belt. The auto pilot was worked directly off the magnetic compass, lesson learnt. Most of the cargo was containers which were laid athwartships and lashed with bottle screws, no container shoes then.


I was the deck boy on the royal gate I remember that incident skipper was captain Scott cook was called Simon ceylonese


----------

